# Skipping Period to Avoid IBS Flare Ups?



## jen_ibs (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi,

I have been dealing with IBS ever since December (Post-infectious from e coli food poisoning).

Meanwhile, I have noticed that I have a flare up right before my period begins. Two of the flare ups have been on the severe side of the spectrum for me, with one causing me to miss a day of work.

I have been on birth control for some time, so my cycle is regular. I was thinking of starting to skip periods to avoid flare ups.

I am e-mailing my gyno besides doing personal research, but am wondering if any other women have also skipped periods to avoid flare ups. What was your experience like- did you get a worse period or symptoms when you stopped skipping?


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

my sister told me her ibs-c got worse when she had her periods


----------



## jen_ibs (Jun 24, 2016)

For anyone interested: My gyno changed my birth control prescription to "continuous." I will take 4 packs of active pills, and then have a week of sugar pills...so a period around every 12 weeks.


----------



## Alida Wagner (Jul 22, 2016)

Nooooooo!!!! I did this for years for endometriosis (which is often a cause and related to IBS) and completely messed up my body. Birth control pills can negatively alter the balance of good and bad bacteria in your gut making IBS worse over time.

If you think you might have endometriosis, consider a few diet changes and see what happens. I've had success after eliminating processed foods, sugar, caffiene, and nightshades (potatoes, tomatoes, eggplants).

Check

out Dr. Sara Gottfried, she's a GYN who has a functional medicine approach. She's written some really good books about women's hormones.


----------

